# Hermitcrabs and isopods?



## Klogg (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello, I've got an other question about Hermit crabs!
My younger sister has been breeding isopods (pillbugs) and we were wondering if they could be kept with Hermit crabs. Maybe they could be useful be eating the rotten food?
But I'm not sure if the environement is good for the isopods (there is some sand and a small bowl of saltwater) and I thought maybe the isopods could be dangerous for the hermit carbs by entering their shell and meybe parasiting them (or am I just paranoid?)
If the crabs eat the Isopods I don't really mind though, we have so much and they have been in captivity for long and I don't think they carry any parasite.

Thanks in advance :worship:


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's a link to a discussion on crabstreetjournal.com:
http://crabstreetjournal.com/xoops/..._id=1909&forum=4&post_id=17276#forumpost17276


----------



## MudCrabDude (Jul 12, 2010)

You can also check these out:

http://hermitcrabassociation.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=59049

http://hermitcrabassociation.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=74743


----------

